# Anker electronic products - a warning about their awful warranties



## editor (Nov 12, 2018)

I've been using their chargers for some time but when my wireless charging puck thingy stopped working (bought Jan 2017) I expected a bit more than a "the 18 month guarantee has expired, bye" response I got.

I bought it via Amazon and according to EU law they're full of shit:



> *Free of charge, 2-year guarantee (legal guarantee) for all goods*
> Under EU rules you *always have the right to a minimum 2-year guarantee* at no cost, regardless of whether you bought your goods online, in a shop or by mail order.
> 
> This 2-year guarantee is your minimum right. National rules in your country may give you extra protection: however, any deviation from EU rules must always be in the consumer's best interest.
> ...



Thought I'd share in case anyone else is considering their products...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2018)

I have found Ankers products to be excellent quality  

Had one faulty battery pack and they replaced it immediately with no fuss.


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2018)

Badgers said:


> I have found Ankers products to be excellent quality
> 
> Had one faulty battery pack and they replaced it immediately with no fuss.


This is why I was so shocked by their attitude. And they used that fucking phrase "reaching out." 



> Thank you for reaching out to Anker and providing us with so much information.  So sorry to learn about the problem with your Wireless Charging Pad!  Please try it with another Micro USB cable to see if the problem still there. Please note that the wireless charger must be charged with a 5V/2A charger, so please confirm the charge you used is powerful enough.
> 
> I'm very sorry to say the order you sent us expired its 18-month warranty on 2018-07-04, so, unfortunately, it is not possible to exchange or refund it. If your defective item might be from a different order made within the past 18 months, please let me know so I can process the warranty claim.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

editor said:


> This is why I was so shocked by their attitude. And they used that fucking phrase "reaching out."


Have you reached back and pointed out the hole in their position?


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Have you reached back and pointed out the hole in their position?


I have indeed, while voicing my disappointment at their unseemly wriggle.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

editor said:


> I have indeed, while voicing my disappointment at their unseemly wriggle.


I'll be raising your legal point at work where some supplier's trying it on and the management seem unaware of eu law


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 12, 2018)

I also have a charging power bank thing which seems to have a mind of its own on whether it wants to charge my phone or not. Despite my having fully charged it beforehand.

I thought it was by Anker but I just checked and it's in fact Aukey.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I also have a charging power bank thing which seems to have a mind of its own on whether it wants to charge my phone or not. Despite my having fully charged it beforehand.
> 
> I thought it was by Anker but I just checked and it's in fact Aukey.


Then it's OK


----------



## sim667 (Nov 12, 2018)

My little bluetooth speaker has been great


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2018)

sim667 said:


> My little bluetooth speaker has been great


I think their stuff is great. Until it goes wrong and then it seems that you're on your own if you're out of their arbitrary 18 month warranty period.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 12, 2018)

editor. if you have no luck dealing direct with Anker, take it up with Amazon, that's who took your order & money, so your contract is with them.

IME their customer service is excellent.


----------



## two sheds (Nov 12, 2018)

You want to complain! Look at these shoes. I've only had them three weeks and the heels are worn right through.

I had a Black & Decker hedge trimmer rrrecent that died after I must have used for oooo six hours total over the last three years. I contacted them and they suggested buying another one since it would cost too much to repair. I said I'd best get a Bosch one next time then eh. 

At least Bosch batteries fit different tools (and they make a class cordless hedge trimmer  ).


----------



## alcopop (Nov 13, 2018)

sim667 said:


> My little bluetooth speaker has been great


I’ve got one of them. It’s fantastic


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2018)

editor said:


> I think their stuff is great. Until it goes wrong and then it seems that you're on your own if you're out of their arbitrary 18 month warranty period.


their arbitrary and unlawful warranty period


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow. Get a load of their response. As customer unfriendly and as dodgy legally as you could get:



> Thank you for escalating the case and bring the issue to my attention. This is Gary, CS manager from Anker.
> 
> Our company policy guarantees a very uncomplicated and customer-friendly guarantee processing within 18 months after purchase.  Subsequently, the burden of proof reversal applies by law. If a product turns out to be a basic quality problem, we would issue a recall. This, however, is not the case with the item you purchased.  We have no increased defect rates for this product. From our point of view, therefore, the warranty does not apply here.
> 
> ...



And yes, they can wriggle out of it: 
What do I do if I have a faulty product? What are my rights?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 13, 2018)

I've had success with EU extended warranty law before 

Two-year warranty loophole (EU law) | This is Money


----------



## cupid_stunt (Nov 13, 2018)

editor, I wasn't aware of the 'the burden of proof reversal' in the law, that's a right bugger, especially as they also deduct an amount for use to date.

Sounds like you would need to go though a lot of loops, for little return.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> editor, I wasn't aware of the 'the burden of proof reversal' in the law, that's a right bugger, especially as they also deduct an amount for use to date.
> 
> Sounds like you would need to go though a lot of loops, for little return.


That's clearly what they're banking on and it's unusual and annoying because most of these cheapo electronics firms either just replace stuff or offer a big discount to keep customers happy.  The thing only cost £13 in the first place so it's clearly not worth the effort. So, basically, fuck Anker.


----------



## keybored (Nov 13, 2018)

ucking Ankers.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 13, 2018)

Buy another and send the old one back as dead on arrival? Legally iffy but ...


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

Lazy Llama said:


> Buy another and send the old one back as dead on arrival? Legally iffy but ...


I really don't want to give them any more money.


----------



## keybored (Nov 13, 2018)

editor said:


> I really don't to give them any more money.


You wouldn't be. Just send the old one back in the new packaging within 14 days and claim a refund.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2018)

keybored said:


> You wouldn't be. Just send the old one back in the new packaging within 14 days and claim a refund.


And if they changed the design slightly or keep track of serial number dates...?


----------



## keybored (Nov 13, 2018)

editor said:


> And if they changed the design slightly or keep track of serial number dates...?


Tell them the "burden of proof" is on them


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

Witness the power of social media and a damning Amazon review: 



> Thank you for your response. I understand your frustration in this situation; please know we would like to make up for this inconvenience. While there isn't anything I can do about an out-of-warranty product, to ensure the customer experience, we have made a one-time exception and arranged you a replacement. I believe you will receive it within the next 3-5 business days. It would be highly valued if you could let me know how the new one works for you once you received it.
> 
> Hope our service in resolving this issue can in some way make up for the disappointment you've experienced. If you are satisfied with our customer service, could you please share how the story continued on Amazon to reflect the situation? Your recognition is so significant for us.
> 
> Thanks for your time, and please let us know if you have any other concerns.


----------

